# Pesticides residues one of the mayor factors causing funtional bowel disorders



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Field or foods"

animals ingesting daily low does of any pesticide exhibited morphological and functional alterations with extreme bowel disorders

making inflammation of the digestive systems.

chronic ingestion all results in hypersensitivity to gastric distension and impacting all immune functions

impacting the quality of life and years pressed

some cases unable to hunt or work leaving them debilitated 

say no to chemicals pesticides

Natural and nature is the sunrise and sunset we seek

Super Digestive Enzymes, Greens and Probiotics work, help and save lifes


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Slightly off topic - what brand of sunscreen is safe to use on a dog?

Skyy recently burned her nose, actually a spot just above her nose, the skin was chapped and peeling off.
I am afraid she will lick off the sunscreen and will get sick 

Thanks!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

SkyyMax said:


> Slightly off topic - what brand of sunscreen is safe to use on a dog?
> 
> Skyy recently burned her nose, actually a spot just above her nose, the skin was chapped and peeling off.
> I am afraid she will lick off the sunscreen and will get sick
> ...


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I have wared stage 2 melanomas 3x none were fun

and there deadly

all my life exposed waring the seas and (Swedes and REAL BLONDES) are not suppose to be this tanned or dark

there are many good ones (Honest sunscreen) I use on my mates nose.
water resistant and free of petrochemicals and big drug says there safe there not. 

Steer clear of (Oxbenzone and Vit A products) they can create skin cancers in the direct sun

spf 30 the starting block 

2. (Kabana skin care pure organic)

3.( Badger natural organic)

(Healthfulmama.com)

all good ones none with the above chemicals and some much worse.

unlike many I have the pics that match my pains

I fear not

I am the Nordic War machine for less

I choose to give freely 

12 diseases have come since 2001 none not 1 on earth have won these I am alone and stand alone

and 4 of them bad choices helped make them and extreme risks by me

I war them with the valor code of Da' Viking

one will break me soon enough

trust this

but it will earn me

as a life full work bench backs my wars

Please help one kid be more

A choice not a chance

Nordic Power 1

Rudys my ice and cut man

Willow sits back and watches me go"


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Coppertone Sunscreen Lotion SPF 30 forms, composition and dosages:
Lotion; Topical; Avobenzone 2%; Homosalate 10.5%; Octisalate 5%; Octocrylene 2%; *Oxybenzone* 2%

Just checked...Not good then.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

NOPE PLEASE BE SAFE AND SMART ;D


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you guys!

Just checked our spray sunscreen - Oxybenzone - 6%!!!!!!!!!! Lotion sunscreen - 2%!
I did not have any idea about oxybenzone until now - thank you Rudy!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

SKYMAX YOUR VERY WELCOME'

WE CAN WIN SOME

AND WE SHARE AND CARE


----------

